# Double diamond road construction sign?



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I know that a single diamond means the traffic is restricted to certain vehicles (a single diamond with a bike means the lane is for bicycles only). You don't happen to have a picture of the two-diamond sign, do you? I'd be interested to see it.

My dad suggested the sign might have something to do with dangerous goods because traffic signs with a single black diamond refer to a dangerous goods route ( http://www.canlii.org/ns/laws/regu/2001r.47/20060310/whole.html ). Perhaps it's a lane that is restricted to dangerous goods vehicles?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/traveller/signs/

if it's not here, then well, I don't know


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Signs, the international language !?!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Can you give us a little more detail? I'm having trouble picturing it.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

It's a flashing light mobile sign? I've seen the sign you mean. You have to keep in mind that these type of mobile signs are usually set up with an arrow indicating you should move either left <-- or right -->. Some times they flash to indication movement, cycling through the three arrows >>> or <<<

All they've done is set up the sign with all the <'s & >'s illuminated, with the centre one flashing, generally meaning:

'don't drive here (you idiot)' or 'pay attention'.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

MLeh said:


> It's a flashing light mobile sign? I've seen the sign you mean. You have to keep in mind that these type of mobile signs are usually set up with an arrow indicating you should move either left <-- or right -->. Some times they flash to indication movement, cycling through the three arrows >>> or <<<
> 
> All they've done is set up the sign with all the <'s & >'s illuminated, with the centre one flashing, generally meaning:
> 
> 'don't drive here (you idiot)' or 'pay attention'.


Ohhhhhhhh it's so obvious! I see those all the time! I completely misinterpreted the description, although mentioning the lights certainly would have helped. :lmao:


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Mmmmmm..... Double Diamond.....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I'm going to take a non-scientific wild-ass guess and say it means : there's construction, be ready for lane closures, but for now ---all lanes are open!"


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Okay, from your last description I imagine a sign that looks like this:

[size=+4]< <> >[/size]

with two states (lit up) alternating between:

[size=+4]<[/size] ****************[size=+4]>[/size]

and:
********[size=+4]<>[/size]********

[Due to vBulletin's removal of multiple spaces, ignore the stars: they're just placeholders]

Which I read to mean:
Caution: lane closed ahead, use either adjacent lane.

But, I'm having a hard time with the description; you could also mean something like:

[size=+4]<><>[/size]

alternating with:
**********[size=+1]<>[/size]**********

Which I would simply assume means "caution" and therefore proceed with care.

One thing that would help: what is the colour of the lights/sign? It's an important distinction: many road signs and sign shapes mean different things depending on colour. In Saskatchewan, yellow means caution and orange means construction. The other problem is every province and state gets to make up their own rules, sometimes going along with the norm and sometimes not. So, it might help to mention what province, etc you were in when you saw the sign.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Seems to me that something so hard to agree upon as to meaning is far too complicated for use on public highways with vehicles travelling at highway speeds.

In Alberta, it usually means lanes narrow from two to one, or three to two. 

By the time anyone understands these signs, it will look like the 401 at 5:00 p.m. after a three lane collision.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

They're FLASHING LIGHTS in a PATTERN to GET YOUR ATTENTION.

THAT IS ALL.

(Sorry for shouting, but ... really.)


----------

